# Thinking about starting Empire



## TheGrunt (Feb 5, 2010)

Can anyone please link me any useful tactica that have been posted on Empire?

Thanks!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

http://warhammer-empire.com/

This is apparently an Empire forum, you should find some good tacticas there.


----------

